# Instagram+Stage Moms



## cgw (Nov 14, 2015)

Aside from encouraging narcissism at a tender age, this struck me as both creepy and exploitative:



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/f...on=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region


----------



## snowbear (Nov 14, 2015)

Parents living failed dreams through their kids?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2015)

Sad!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah...sickening and pathetic.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 15, 2015)

It's "Toddlers in Tiaras" all over again.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 15, 2015)

I have to disagree. The family is making good money, the child is happy and the photos are all tasteful.
Are they exploiting the situation, Sure they are, but no different than any other child actor/singer/personality.
The "Toddlers in Tiaras" stuff is to me not the same. It's a fine line though.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 16, 2015)

My child will not be posted on social media or use social media till she/he is old enough to comprehend the implications of such a thing.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> My child will not be posted on social media or use social media till she/he is old enough to comprehend the implications of such a thing.


 or she turns 35, whichever comes later?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 16, 2015)

Social media for the most part is a disease. I just want my child to be old enough to not get sucked into the BS of it all or hopefully not have an interest in it. Having seen what it has done to/brought out in my sister and my younger step sister, I don't want it to happen to my child


----------



## RitchieE24 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lets all sit and wonder... Who names their child "Princeton"?!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 11, 2015)

RitchieE24 said:


> Lets all sit and wonder... Who names their child "Princeton"?!


The same kind of people who name their kids Lexus, Mercedes, Prince, Lord, Lordess, etc.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:
			
		

> RitchieE24 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets all sit and wonder... Who names their child "Princeton"?!
> ...



Kanye West sings a lyric about that in his hit song, All Falls Down...

"._*..couldn't afford a car, so she named her daughter (a) Lexus*_...."


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2015)

Those kids are going to be horribly narcissistic jagoffs when they get older.


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2015)

This is nothing new - we had child models - popstars - etc... for as long as we've had products targeted at kids and parents of kids. 

I would say its potentially a new level of marketing (that has likely been going on for ages already) and that there is a potential that in 10 or 20 years time these kids might regret or think differently of their global marketing. It's a very new thing to the world and it will be generations before we really know how to deal with it or what the potential fall-out could be.


----------

